# How bout this one?



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Can anyone ID this fish? I really just keep my fish for a hobby and because I love just watching them, so I don't really care if they end up being a hybrid, but it would be nice to know either way. I've had him for about 2 years now and he is just aobut 6 inches now. That's his female companion in the second pic. I used to have 2 females, but the male chased and stressed her so much that she stopped eating and just hid all day. She also got really ragged fins and the other fish started to pick on her too. I was going to set up another tank and try to isolate her, but she died before I got the chance. The male now treats his female very well and doesn't really chase her. He's calmed down since the second female died and doesn't chase my male ruby red a whole lot any more either.

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/25837589 ... 4777Qewein

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/28702712 ... 4777sQuJZb


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmmmm......the first picture looks kinda like a Protomelas virgatus but the second picture the head makes me think Chilotilapia rhoadeseii. But I am no expert in haps so maybe someone else can nail it down.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks to me to be a peacock I think it's a Aul. Mbenji or les likely a Mozambique or Roberti w/o it's orange shoulder. Either way mi vot is peacock.


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

I'am thinking a Protomelas taeniolatus (Likoma Is.) Tangerine Tiger. But The profile pic on this forum is wrong you will have to google to see the right pic.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmmmm.... although the color is really off a bit we all know moods can do that.... Ican't argue with you.!

You guys do know I really don't know what I am doing I am looking at books and the web and searching....but I am having a ball doing it and maybe someday I'll geet it right and be of some use....to someone.....


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

does look alot like a Protomelas "Tangerine Tiger" which is available in the hobby


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

I used a flash for the pics too so his colour looks a tad washed out. He is quite vibrant actually. He probably did get a bit stressed with me standing in front of the tank for 10 minutes trying to get a good pic of him! Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hmmmm, not that I'm questioning all of you (lol) but are you sure on the ID? I just checked a number of sites to look at some pics of protomelas taeniolatus and my fish does not have nearly that much red on him. Never did. I would say red is more of a secondary colour. He has a lot of red on his fins, but the body colours are mainly blue with a yellowish belly and throat and the red colour is almost an overtone. Just wondering.... :roll:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Protomelas taeniolatus varies in colour very much depending on collection site.
But not much red :wink:
But I would say the shape is well off for a taeniolatus far more borleyi but not ruling out Protomelas Steveni. Too much red/orange for a Protomelas Steveni Tangerine Tiger though I think but then I have not seen what the line breeders have done to it recently.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Please ignor the above comment from me it has a few typos and things that when I check em are wrong.


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Actually, my fish does look very much like the pic in the profile for protomelas taeniolatus Chizumulu Is.


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

Protomelas taeniolatus Tiger Nkanda??

http://malawi.wimmels.com/visbestand/Pr ... Nkanda.htm


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh you just had to throw that into the mix and confuse me, didn't you? LOL


----------

